# Chicago Commuter Rail photo album



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 11, 2014)

Mel's 151 Chicago Commuter Rail photos from the 1970s to the present: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbernero/sets/72157629840941158.

This one's old: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbernero/7245480220/in/set-72157629840941158.

This one's a good of a parallel departure from Chicago: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbernero/15315010879/in/set-72157629840941158.

For unknown reasons, he has not posted Amtrak train photos, but does have this 1982 shot of a Amtrak Thruway MC-9 bus: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbernero/7184929132.

Mel is a member of MBS, BHA, and possible other groups.


----------



## MetraUPWest (Oct 12, 2014)

Those are fantastic photos. Thanks for sharing, Sarah!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 12, 2014)

No problem.

Hey, right when I say he uploaded no Amtrak photos, he just uploaded Amtrak photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbernero/sets/72157648696238942. 

Only 24 so far, but there's some rare ones. A SPV2000, a few RDCs, a SDP40F, and a GG1.

BTW, I'm not Sarah, I'm a guy.


----------



## ChicagoBlue2 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have pictures of Ogilvie Transportion Center. I can upload them if someone wants to see them?


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 5, 2014)

MetraUPWest said:


> Those are fantastic photos. Thanks for sharing, Sarah!


I'm Sarah. That's Swadian. 

ChicagoBlue2 - that would be great!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm Chevy Chase and you're not!" LOL


----------

